# painted my sights



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone who owns a PP or similar pistol knows that the sights are minimal on these guns. Last night I painted the front and rear black and repainted the red dot and rear post white. The sights seem to stands out a bit more now, has anyone else tried this. I just used Testor's model paint, I don't know how it will wear or not. Or could I get some other sights installed on it by a gunsmith?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good job.

I have used white model paint on a few guns in the past - never a problem.

I painted the front site of my Keltec 32 white - Actually looks very good. I was amazed it came out so well - almost factory looking.

My USPc site has a white dot that came off - HK uses this white plastic that they glue on. It is common that these come off. I painted the depressed dot - looks perfect.

Also, I had a 1911 years ago with a comp - the front site always got dirty after a few trips to the range.


----------

